# Keto, fasted cardio and Metformin



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi there. After doing some reading on here I have been experimenting with keto diets. Having some pretty good success with it, dropped from 13"10 at one point down to 12 stone. I've given up the weights for the last 2 months while doing this and focussed on fasted cardio in the mornings (half hour brisk walking with the dog) and 2/3 times a week fitness classes in the evening. I know these figures are pretty light but I think I probably have another half stone to go till the stomach will be abs out.

Question I wanted to ask is I think I pretty much got the keto diet sorted, but I am considering doing a selective keto diet (I think that it exists) for carbing up just before and after when I start back doing weights in the evening. Will still be walking the dog in the morning.

With bringing Metformin into the equation are there other things I should now be considering? Have done a few searches and read a bit but would like some experienced members to bullet point any thoughts and I'll do the research myself.

Many thanks in advance :thumbup1:


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

is it to keep you in ketosis or put you back there faster when using carbs?

what are you planned macros for the diet?

if you have dropped weight workouts for what purpose do you need carbohydrate?


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

The diet is already pretty sorted, I'm looking to get back into the weights now over the next 2 months while still running keto. I want to carb up before and after training (if thats possible) and still keep with the keto diet.

How do people usually use Metformin with this combination of diet?


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

What I'm looking to do is use Metformin with a TKD so that I can still maintain performance levels while doing weights as well as dropping the fat.

Anybody have any views on TKD and their approach to it? And also if they use Metformin?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

metformin will not work nearly as well as a carbless shot 1-2iu post workout out. Which is what I am running at present.

You could take metformin or ALA pre workout it may allow you to have some CHO during your workout but very small ammout you would have to start small and work up to see it is kicking you out of ketosis.

have you thought about carb cycling where you have a high med low day and can train on your high days. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/21761-very-good-article-carb-cycling.html

You will not be in ketosis but you will lose weight if the cals are right.. you dont need to be in ketosis to loose weight.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> metformin will not work nearly as well as a carbless shot 1-2iu post workout out SPOT ON! for what the OP wants, no way metformin is fast enough- when I did carbs pre orkout only (none post, only protein) I worked up to 3iu carbless 'slin post workout, then another 3iu 3 hours later.. to get back into keto fast enough... Which is what I am running at present.
> 
> You could take metformin or ALA pre workout it may allow you to have some CHO during your workout but very small ammout you would have to start small and work up to see it is kicking you out of ketosis.
> 
> ...


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Is the idea of a carbless slin injection to get all the available carb to the muscles ready for training? I thought if in a keto state all carb would be (more or less) depleated?

Also with the balance of the keto diet, I'm reading 80% first 2 days then 65% after, some people are saying 50%. If the ratio of calories for protein to fats is 4-9, am I right in thinking then if I run meals which are equal in grams of protein and fat, that would work out about right?

e.g.

30 g Protein

30 g fat

5 g Carb

Equals

120 cals Protein

270 cals fat

20 cals Carbs (carbs is x4 per gram for cals)

= 410 cals....65% fat, 29% protein, 6% carbs.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Abit of info on metformin mate-

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation-aas/124073-metformin.html


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

WelshMan83 said:


> Is the idea of a carbless slin injection to get all the available carb to the muscles ready for training? NO- its to force the remaining carbs & some aminos into the muscle, but MORE IMPORTANTLY, its moves the body from gycloysis, through gluconeogenesis to ketogenesis fast.. otherwise- you could stay at gluconeogenesis for up to 48 hours.. I thought if in a keto state all carb would be (more or less) depleated? well yes, but the reason you take carbless slin post workout, is you've taken carbs PRE workout to fuel a more intense workout... and want to go BACK to keto straight after..
> 
> Also with the balance of the keto diet, I'm reading 80% first 2 days then 65% after, some people are saying 50%. If the ratio of calories for protein to fats is 4-9, am I right in thinking then if I run meals which are equal in grams of protein and fat, that would work out about right?
> 
> ...


I've posted this link a few times, but i HIGHLY recommend you d/l it this free pdf- Its by Dan Duchaine- the late GURU (google him). EVERYTHING you've ever wanted to know about CKD- including use of most things like met, and thryroid etc. When you have the basics done there.. then consider carbless 'slin protocols..

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UL2OARC8


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Actually downloaded the Dan Guide yesterday, just not had time to get thru it yet :thumb:

One final quick question, some people stating x15 for daily cals, some people saying x12, which one?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

WelshMan83 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Actually downloaded the Dan Guide yesterday, just not had time to get thru it yet :thumb:
> 
> One final quick question, some people stating x15 for daily cals, some people saying x12, which one?


15x is usually maintenance

10-12x is usually reduced cal diet.


----------



## WelshMan83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok sweet. Cheers Ausbuilt you seem to know what your doing on it!


----------

